# Sacramento vs. Washington Game Thread (3/27)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (51-21) vs. Washington Wizards (23-49)
Arco Arena, Sunday March 27, 2004
4:00 pm PT *


*Probable Starters*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 96 - 92 Wizards :whoknows: 

Peja: 23 pts
Bibby: 20 pts, 7 dimes
Miller: 15 pts, 10 Reb, 5 dimes
Webber: 18 pts, 11 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With 3 days off and the return of Bobby Jackson, I will predict a blowout:

Kings 113
Wizards 85


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Don't worry Kings fans, lightning rarely strikes twice. I am fully expecting a monster blowout by you guys here.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Don't worry Kings fans, lightning rarely strikes twice. I am fully expecting a monster blowout by you guys here.


I am a lilbit worried because of the problems they've had lately. But a monster blowout would erase all those bad memories and hopefully lead us the way to the championship. 

Kings 109
Wizards 90


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This should be easily winnable, the question is how will they win it. Mavs style (plain outscoring the opponent) or oldskool Bulls style (offense+defense). I REALLY want the latter to happen.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with what Grant said during the Lakers game about this being an absolute must-win game for the Kings. I'm sure Adelman is cementing that into their heads as we speak. I think it'll be one of those games where it's fairly close, but the outcome is never in doubt.
Kings 110- Wiz 98


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I expect a blowout...Coming off some terrible games, I expect the KINGS to play great!


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> I expect a blowout...Coming off some terrible games, I expect the KINGS to play great!


well i thought after they got blown out an completely embarrassed by the nets they would bounce back and that didn't happen, so i'm more skeptical now


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings will try to avoid a two-game home slide


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I expect a blowout...Coming off some terrible games, I expect the KINGS to play great!


Welcome to the boards Peja 

Go Kings Go


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Well, we can only hope Etan Thomas isn't hungry for some Brad Miller for dinner again. . .

C-Webb #'s:

24-10-7


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> well i thought after they got blown out an completely embarrassed by the nets they would bounce back and that didn't happen, so i'm more skeptical now


You gotta have faith, my man.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards Peja
> ...


Thanks. Glad to be here.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Another Kings fan... Sweet...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson *will not* play today and neither will Vlade (stomach virus):upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

End of 1:

Wiz 18
Kings 26

For anyone that has access to the game, how are the Kings playing?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> For anyone that has access to the game, how are the Kings playing?


Sloppy...way too many turnovers

Sac 33
Was 32


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Wiz 46
Kings 48

Peja: 13 pts, 6 Reb
Bibby: 13 pts, 5 dimes
Webber: 13 pts, 3 Reb, 3 dimes


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

SOOOOOOO MANY TO's and SOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY LAYUPS FOR THE WIZARDS... Good D in the first quarter TERRIBLE D in the second... Webber having a great game... Hes not trying too much offensively... Anyone know whats up with Brad Miller? He freaking sucks as of late...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Defense is turning up....Sac up by 11.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sac 84
Was 76

8:24 remaining...Songaila is playing well :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Wiz 92
Kings 100

Peja: 29 pts, 11 Reb
Webber: 23 pts, 9 Reb, 7 dimes
Bibby: 21 pts, 4 Reb, 7 dimes
Christie: 12 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

FINALLY

We have to build from this and forget about the last 10 or so.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, it wasn't a blowout, but I'm glad they got the W.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Final:
> 
> Wiz 92
> ...


*watches moon turn into swiss cheese* good win for the Kings heading into the land of the deserts and dust. And oh yeah, how well was Webber playing? i see the stats, but not the game. seriously there needs to be a webber report or somethin every game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> And oh yeah, how well was Webber playing? i see the stats, but not the game. seriously there needs to be a webber report or somethin every game.


He was very impressive...I only remember him taking like 2-4 outside shots...the majority of his points came off of postups, drives to the basket, and getting to the line.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Webber is amazing. . .


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber played awesome... He didnt force anything...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Webber played great, judging from what you all say, but in the recap, it says that the Kings barely played any better than they did against the bucks and lakers....that worries me...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

we welcome Peja to the boards and Peja goes out and grabs a uncharacteristic 11 boards. Coincidence or fate?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings welcome some March gladness: Sacramento survives rebounding trouble, two major absences


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Darius really played well considering he hadn't played in a while...he did a little bit of everything in 14 minutes (4/4 FT, 4 Rebounds (2 offensive), an assist, and 5 fouls.)


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> we welcome Peja to the boards and Peja goes out and grabs a uncharacteristic 11 boards. Coincidence or fate?


Yes we welcome both Pejas to the boards.  Webber had a good offensive game, but he put no effort in definsively. The lack of team defense in general is scaring me. They don't help each other when it's needed most of the time.

Brad needs to take more shots! I think his problem is that the offense isn't running through him anymore and that's how he got most of his shots, faking passes and then taking the elbow jumper a la Webber, but with more consistantcy. He plays off the ball more and now get his shots when he cuts to the basket, which isn't very often since the Kings have so many other players that are better at that: Bibby, Peja, Peeler, Christie, etc.

Darius is awesome! Great game for him.


----------

